# Terminübersicht ist weg



## Eva-Maria (18. Dez. 2010)

Moin zusammen,
in meiner Übersicht, wenn ich die Seite Forum aufrufe,
fehlen heute morgen:

1. Geburtstage
2. wichtige Termine: 24.12. Weihnachten

*Hier ein screen shot/Textkopie* 
Aktuelle Informationen 

  Zurzeit aktive Benutzer: 44 (Mitglieder: 15, Gäste: 29)
Mit 317 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (29.05.2009 um 22:01).
Im Forum: Eva-Maria , fbr , Dietze , Jo-Hamburg , guntherf , Hexe_Mol , Dr.J , robsig12 , rainthanner , koi.sl2006 , Tümpler , morgaine , faddi , herten04 , Joachim  

 Im Chat:  
 Themen: 18.132, Beiträge: 225.856, Benutzer: 15.099, Aktive Benutzer: 7.436 
Wir begrüßen unseren neuesten Benutzer, Nishikigoi87. 
Benutzer, die das Forum heute besucht haben: 65  
 Alexandros , Andi68 , angel05 , anlu , archie01 , Boxerfan , buddler , chrisamb , Conny , CrimsonTide , DaniJeep , DerKoi , derschwarzepeter , Dietze , Digicat , Dodi , Dr.J , earl , Elfriede , Eugen , Eva-Maria , faddi , fbr , flohkrebs , freddie285 , Futzie , gabi , guntherf , herten04 , Hexe_Mol , hoffisoft , Inken , Jo-Hamburg , Joachim , jurgen , kgschlosser , Klingenschmied , koi.sl2006 , koifischfan , Koi_Freund , Krabbi , larsi112 , manu1970ela , mara , Max111 , mic_chief , MIKE20012019067 , mimo , mitch , morgaine , Onkel_Sven , Piddel , rainthanner , robsig12 , shake , stu_fishing , Thomas S , Thorsten , Tümpler , Uli , Vera44 , Wirabu , wp-3d , Zermalmer  

Der Hinweis auf Geburtstage und Weihnachten fehlt bei mir.
Wer hat das gleiche Bild?
Joachim, hast Du eine Erklärung dafür?
Cookies, etc. alles gelöscht, rückgesetzt, trotzdem obiges "Bild".


----------



## Dr.J (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Terminübersicht ist weg*

Moin Eva-Maria,



> 1. Geburtstage
> 2. wichtige Termine: 24.12. Weihnachten



Sind beide auf der linken Seite zu sehen. Ich hab die Geburtstage mal weiter nach oben geschoben, da sie am Ende der Seite untergegangen sind.

Allerdings werden keine Geburtstage angezeigt, obwohl heute 8 wären.


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Terminübersicht ist weg*

Moin Jürgen,

ich glaub Eva-Maria meint das Forum, also unten. Standen da die Termine mal drinnen? Weis ich jetzt gar nicht so auf die schnelle... 

Im Portal seh ich zumindest den Termin (Weihnachten), aber bei den Geburtstagen ist nur ein "-".

Ich hab immo noch keinen Plan, muss mir das mal anschaun.


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Terminübersicht ist weg*

OK, geklärt:

*Portal:*
Es werden (und wurden) nur Geburtstage von aktiven Usern angezeigt. Keine aktiven User die Geburtstag haben >> keine Anzeige von Geburtstagen. Im Portal sollten jedoch die Termine unabhängig davon angezeigt werden.

*Forum:*
Wie oben. Zusätzlich jedoch werden die Termine nur angezeigt, wenn auch Geburtstage aktiver User angezeigt werden. Da stimmt was mit der Verschachtelung der Anzeige nicht - das kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal beheben. 


Ich hab jetzt erstmal die anzeige aller Geburtstage aktiviert (zum Test), dies wird jedoch nach der Reparatur in der Forumstatistik wieder geändert um die Liste der Geburtstage nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen.

Soweit so klar?


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Terminübersicht ist weg*

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot Eva. 
(Druck S-Abf-Taste drücken, danach z.B in Microsoft Word oder Paint und Einfügen, dann als JPG Umwandeln und als Bild hier hochladen).

Also z.B so 

 

Edit sagt noch, dass bei mir alles richtig angezeigt wird (siehe Screenshot)


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Terminübersicht ist weg*

Moin Daniel,

du bist zuuuuuu spät.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Terminübersicht ist weg*

... und wie von Zauberhand 
ist auch die Rubrik wieder zu sehen:
Anstehende Termine und Geburtstage....
Supi, vielen Dank!


----------

